# Union L/XL bindings too big for board?



## Jordan Michael (Apr 11, 2018)

Hey all,
First time posting on this site. I recently bought a Lib Tech Box knife and I'm worried my bindings are hanging off too much. I have L/Xl Union Contact Pros, 10.5 K2 Darkos, and a 154 Box Knife. The Box knife has a waist of 25.2 cms; I probably have 2-3 mm of overhang on both sides. do you guys think this is too much? With my 10.5 size boots, I'm not sure I can size down to M/L Unions, so I'd probably have to look for other bindings, which is a bummer, because I love Unions. Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## Bataleon85 (Apr 29, 2017)

Jordan Michael said:


> Hey all,
> First time posting on this site. I recently bought a Lib Tech Box knife and I'm worried my bindings are hanging off too much. I have L/Xl Union Contact Pros, 10.5 K2 Darkos, and a 154 Box Knife. The Box knife has a waist of 25.2 cms; I probably have 2-3 mm of overhang on both sides. do you guys think this is too much? With my 10.5 size boots, I'm not sure I can size down to M/L Unions, so I'd probably have to look for other bindings, which is a bummer, because I love Unions. Thanks in advance for any help!


My first question is have you done all your homework with boot sizing? Do you just wear what feels good or have your measured the length and width of your feet and purchased accordingly? I'm only asking since you're new to the forum and a lot of people ride the wrong size boots. To address your binding sizing issues, you could definitely get in the M bindings. It would simply be a matter of sliding the footbeds out and putting the highback out. I have a couple pairs of Unions myself and although I'm size 9, I have to bring everything almost to the smallest option to fit my K2s, which aren't known for being a low profile boot. Unions run a little large and have a ton of tweakability, so you'd be fine in a medium... That's assuming you couldn't size down your boot. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Jordan Michael (Apr 11, 2018)

Yeah I've done my boot homework. I used to ride 11s actually but was able to size down just a little. I really don't think I could go any smaller. I'll have to check out the M/L then. The Darko's profile seems a little fatter than most boots, which is really the only reason I went with the L/XL in the first place; already seems like it's kind of a snug fit width wise.


----------



## Bataleon85 (Apr 29, 2017)

Jordan Michael said:


> Yeah I've done my boot homework. I used to ride 11s actually but was able to size down just a little. I really don't think I could go any smaller. I'll have to check out the M/L then. The Darko's profile seems a little fatter than most boots, which is really the only reason I went with the L/XL in the first place; already seems like it's kind of a snug fit width wise.


Yeah K2s are on the chunky side, but I think you could definitely tweak out the mediums accordingly. Here are my T1s in my medium unions. I have them on the inmost highback position and gas pedals all the way in. Should easily accommodate a 10.5 if you take everything out and center it properly.









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Jordan Michael (Apr 11, 2018)

Okay thanks, good to know I can size down then. Problem is, I had bought these bindings earlier in the season for a skate banana, which I promptly sold. So I'm stuck with the larges for now, unless I sell them, which is not ideal because they are sweet! So since sizing down is not the ideal route, do you think that I'll be okay based on these pictures? What concerns me is the overhang on the front.


----------



## Bataleon85 (Apr 29, 2017)

Ehhh yeah there's some overhang but it's not severe. I've seen way worse. You could stand to get the bindings down a smidge if you really want to check out the mediums, but from what I'm seeing you're within tolerable overhang. Unless you plan on euroing out every turn, you should be fine. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Jordan Michael (Apr 11, 2018)

Right on. Thanks for all your help dude, I've been stressing out about this. Bought that skate banana, ended up not really liking it. Sold if for 300 and found a 154 box knife for 300, so it's kind of all worked out perfectly haha. Glad I don't need to get new bindings. I'll go for mediums next time!


----------



## Bataleon85 (Apr 29, 2017)

No problem. You can always check out other brands next time. Different companies have different size charts, so you may find that better sweet spot for your foot size in a different brand. But for now ride it. I don't think you'll have any issues. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------

